# freezing stuffed peppers



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Does anyone stuff their peppers and then freeze them? I was told by someone that they cooked the filling and let it cool, then they put it in the pepper and freeze it that way. What is your favorite stuffed pepper recipe?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I've done that. Can't remember where I got recipe. I will say; when thawed they were a little watery. Maybe try Google?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I put about two dozen stuffed peppers in the freezer this year.
I made the stuffing ( browned hamburger and Spanish rice), let it cool, filled the peppers, then froze them in plastic bags.
We just ate some a few days ago, took out of freezer, put 8 in a cake pan, took about an hour at 300*.
The peppers obviously weren't as crisp as when made fresh, but they still tasted great.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I stuff mine raw. Then wrap in plastic wrap, or in a group in a pan. That way all I have to do is grab them and pop them in oven.


----------



## Kristin814 (Jan 25, 2011)

My grandmother always made hers and froze them raw. She would take a pound of ground beef, add small amount of tomato soup, chopped onion, white rice, 1 egg, salt, pepper and parsley. After mixing all the ingredients she would stuff the pepper, water down the remaining tomato soup (if you use the Campbells style condensed stuff) and put it in the container with stuffed peppers to freeze. 

To make them she would thaw the frozen peppers, Bake for an hour at 325, back it down to 275 for 2 hours. Baste the peppers with the juice frequently during cooking. She would also spoon out the fat as it baked. When we eat them we put the "gravy" from the peppers on our mashed potatoes! 

Simply delicious if you ask me. The only way I like stuffed peppers, Nana gave me some high standards!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I make mine similiar to Dixie Bee Acres. Pop them into muffin tins to freeze so they sit upright.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

Been freezing them for years. I prepare them right up to the point of baking, then put them in a baking dish, cover and seal, label and freeze. I partially thaw them before baking. We really enjoy them and actually don't see a big difference from the fresh ones, once they're cooked. I do usually make more stuffing than I have peppers and put it around the stuffed ones in the baking dish. This helps to keep them moist while frozen and then baking.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

I do mine like Kristen's nana. Put them frozen in the crockpot, cook on low all day with tomato soup poured on top. Yum!


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

I had and have a huge pepper garden. I bake and then freeze. Makes nice lunches. They will never be as good as just baked from the freezer though but I do it all the time.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I once froze the cleaned and cut peppers then stuffed the frozen peppers with freshly made meat and rice mix then baked without thawing the peppers. Turned out just fine.


----------

